# A Little Texas Humor



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I got this in an email today, thought I would share with you guys.

A lady was telling her neighbor that she saw a man driving a pick-up truck down the interstate, and a dog was hanging onto the tailgate for dear life! She said if the pick-up truck driver hadn't been going so fast in the other direction, she would have tried to stop him.

A few weeks later, her neighbor saw this truck at the local Bass Pro Shop. The pick-up truck driver is a local TEXAS taxidermist with a great sense of humor! Taxidermists are a twisted lot anyway! And it is not a dog in the 1st Place, it is a Coyote.

Can you imagine how many people tried to stop this guy?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

thats pretty funny, I wuold say alot. ( peta and earth children would have afeild day ,reckon he offers brazilian wax jobs.)


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

very good and imaginative


----------

